# Jess-Em Zip Slot Mortise Mill... Your Comments?



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

There's a used Jess-Em Zip Slot Mortise Mill available locally. Is it worth picking up, or should I pass? It cuts a 3/8" mortise, and is indexed to your stock. A drill bit rides in a sliding bearing assembly to 'rout' mortises, and it uses 3/8" tenoning pegs.

I'm tired of biscuits, and no longer have any interest in those dowel pointer indexers which have been a staple in my workshop forever.

So…. At $125 CDN, is the price right? are the loose tenons still available? Or should I pass? Thx in advance!!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

If you want a 3/8" loose tenon system it looks like it's in good shape. You can make your own tenons easily. Just mill the stock to 3/8" thick and as wide as the tenons you want. Then do a 3/16" radius round over on all four edges. Then you can cut off the length tenons you want. It's easy to keep some tenon stock handy and just cut off what you need when you need it.


----------

